# Help please-how many days after taking the last Clomid pill can I expect to OV?!



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm panicking a bit, I'm on CD4 now, and on my 3rd day of Clomid.  My OH is away all next week and won't be home again until Friday by which time it will have been 4 days since I took my last pill.  I'm not likely to OV before then am I?

I've tried looking it up on the net but had so many different answers.  

Also, when's the best time to start using OPKs when on Clomid?

Thanks girls!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There was a similar post the other day...I've attached the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=35951.0

I think you should ovulate between 5-9 days after taking last pill...but obviously we're all different...I ovulate CD14 going into CD15 (I release 2 eggs within 24 hours of one another each cycle of Clomid) so 8 days after last pill if last pill taken CD6 & start ovulating CD14...

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, I am on CD14 of my 1st cycle of Clomid and have just done a OPK and got the 2 lines I wanted, I have all the other symptoms like CM etc, so I just wanted confirmation that it was going to happen soon!

That means it will be about 8 - 10 days after I stopped taking Clomid.

I hope that help's you and good luck

Love Rebecca xx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks  

He's going away at the best time I suppose - I've not really had any mood changes yet, will they come in the week leading up to OV?

My only real SEs so far are permanent tiredness - I've just got up and my head already feels like a lead balloon, and the runs after I eat  

Other than that I'm fine and feel like I've got off lightly so far (but having said that I've got another 2 doses to take yet, I hope I've not spoke too soon  

Thanks again


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

If you're DH is back when you're on about CD10 then that should be fine....we were told to have plenty of  from CD10 onwards.

If you're using OPK's then start using from about CD9 onwards...OPK's will detect the LH surge & you should ovulate about 36 hours after the surge 

As for side effects...we're all effected differently & the side effects for each of us can vary from month to month...fingers crossed you won't suffer...I only seem to have had a day of feeling    each month (in fact only half day this month for which my DP was eternally grateful  ) 

As for CM...you only have EWCM around ovulation time....but to improve CM, drink lots of grapefruit juice....Zinc & Flaxseed Oil also help with CM...

EPO (evening primrose oil) & expectorant cough medicine with guaifenesin as only active ingredient (it thins the CM) can help but shouldn't be taken from ovulation onwards...

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for that Minxy  

I've already stocked up on grapefruit juice (had my first glass this morning, yuk!) and have a bottle of Wilko's chesty cough medicine ready to start taking on Tuesday 

I already chart my temps every day and have been using OPKs for the last couple of months, so I think I'm doing pretty much all I can at the mo

Oh, and I've warned my OH that he's in for at least a week of   starting next Saturday, he can't wait  

Good luck to you


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Loubs,

Just wanted to butt in to say GOOD LUCK with ttc this month - please let me know how you get on,

love

Louise (Mrs G x x)


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks MrsG, that's so kind of you to say so  

If I'm honest I think it's started to affect me today, I had a right strop with Matt over something stupid, I could have quite cheerfully stabbed him to death (I was cooking tea at the time - not the best time to have a tizz )

Oh well, only one more dose to go, then it's wait and see time, god the 2WW this time is going to be pure agony.... 

Thanks again, how are you getting on with the metformin?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning...

Sorry you've experienced your 1st Clomid tantrum  Gareth prefers to keep me out of the kitchen when I'm feeling spikey - far to many knives at hand   When I feel the "red mist" rising, I tend to go into a different room from "G" & have a quiet moment with myself...or "G" goes out !!! 

Anyway, hope the moods settle for you & wishing you lots of luck 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear that the Clomid has been winding you up a bit - I was bad enough when I was on the pill - that used to make me go loopy!!

As for the Met - think I'm getting used to the double-dose now.  Not convinced I'm OV'ing with it though - really keen to start Clomid to be honest.

Have you noticed a difference with EWCM? (sorry if TMI)

Louise x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya  

I have that thick head feeling in the morning, usually lasts about half hour then I come around!  

I have slightly longer cycles, usually about 30-32 days, I get stabbing pains in ovary around CD 14/15 then ov around CD16/17.  If I do opk's the + is usualy around CD14.  Hope this helps.  A good indicator would be to count back 14 days from when your AF is due, although clomid can shorten/lengthen cycles.

Just get plenty of jiggy jiggy in as soon as your OH is back

good luck


----------

